#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  FingerPrint based attendance register in colleges

## talkwisdom

Dear All,

I  am glad to be here after battling with registration for weeks now..................... I appreciate everyone here.


I am a student on  a mid term assignment on the above subject practical project....


I humbly seek  for assistance and/or materials has anybody done the type of the project in the past or has an idea of this particular project.


your kind assistance will be appreciated.


best regards





  Similar Threads: Fingerprint prediction enabled passport authentication system seminar report download Fingerprint Security For Your Smartphone Wireless Fingerprint Attendance System Browse Forum without register

----------


## amos.0119

Faadooengineers.com welcomes your. feel free to share your thoughts and participate in any activity.

----------

